# Mechanical Engineering Graduate seeking work



## ward (Jul 5, 2010)

I am a UK citizen with a degree in Mechanical Engineering and have come to Perth looking to get some engineering experience. Does anyone know the best way to go about getting a work placement or entry level job? I have a little experience from previous placements in the UK but am getting no response from emails to engineering firms.
Any help / advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## desh (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey there, just wanted to find out if u've had any luck? My husband is in South Africa currently completing his diploma in mech eng so I wanted to know if he'll b able to come here work n complete his degree part-time or should he just complete his degree in SA. R u still looking for a placement or hav u found something? Can u tel me who I should contact with my query?


----------

